# Getting IP camera out of the house and onto my phone



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Someone sideswiped my sons car a few weeks ago when it was parked on the street in front of my house.
The public service aid came out to write a report.
First thing he asks is if we have any cameras.

I have some fancy shmancy mobotix cameras but, they are on a shelf in my closet.
I was shamed into installing the Q24. Yes it is very badass. It slices, dices, juggles fiery swords and records events in its own SD cards and can look in four different directions at the same time. Nice!

I can type in 10.0.0.73 and see the front of my house and about 50 meters out, I can see at least 300 meters wide.

Problem is, I dont know how to get it through my router and out of the house.
The neighbors across from me were interested in being able to see the front of their house while away and I thought that would be cool for them to be able to do.
It's a CISCO DPC3941T

The IP address i get when I use whatsmyip is very long:

2601:589:101:8c30:418f:9890:bae0:xxxx


I watched a few youtube videos and I think I am close but, I cant seem to make it happen


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I use Icam on my phone and Icam source on my server. Saves me the hassle of port forwarding.. 

Go,to,their website if you have a droid.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

jrannis said:


> Someone sideswiped my sons car a few weeks ago when it was parked on the street in front of my house.
> The public service aid came out to write a report.
> First thing he asks is if we have any cameras.
> 
> ...


Did you just have them log into your wi-fi ? They should be able to access the camera that way


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

jrannis said:


> The IP address i get when I use whatsmyip is very long:
> 
> 2601:589:101:8c30:418f:9890:bae0:xxxx


That's the MAC address of the pc you were on.
your i/p should follow this:
###.###.###.###
ie 76.1.143.287

You can try http://www.ipchicken.com it's a bit more user friendly


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

jrannis said:


> The neighbors across from me were interested in being able to see the front of their house while away and I thought that would be cool for them to be able to do.


Neighbours should be able to use your wi-fi

To use your cell phone, you'll need to open a DMZ port on your router


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

emtnut said:


> Did you just have them log into your wi-fi ? They should be able to access the camera that way


Thank you.
They both travel and of course, be out of range.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

emtnut said:


> That's the MAC address of the pc you were on.
> your i/p should follow this:
> ###.###.###.###
> ie 76.1.143.287
> ...


I have my IP.
It shows my router and prompts for user and password.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

jrannis said:


> Thank you.
> They both travel and of course, be out of range.


Other thing is you probably have a dynamic IP ... means your IP can change ie if the power to the router is lost. Recommend a UPS to help that out.
You can also request a static IP from your service provider :thumbsup:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

jrannis said:


> so, If I go to the IP it gives me do I just follow it with the 8080 port I think I opened for it?


If you set it up for port 8080 , then just go to

ie http://172.134.32.15:8080 and you should see the video (don't click this .. not a valid IP !! )

If it doesn't work, you'll need to set up an open port in the router


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

jrannis said:


> I have my IP.
> It shows my router and prompts for user and password.


That's from accessing your IP from your cell ?


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm not familiar with these specific cameras, but do they support any kind of DNS forwarding? Such as No-ip, etc.?

If so that would be the best bet, and it's free!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

jrannis said:


> I have my IP.
> It shows my router and prompts for user and password.


If your router is configured so you can access its web configuration from the OUTSIDE internet at large, it won't forward the traffic on that port# to the camera. It will give you the web config, I think that's what's going on. 

This is a setting in the router, you can turn off router configuration from the outside. If my guess is right you probably want to do that right rikki tick any way because it's a potential security issue, and now it's posted on a publicly viewable forum. But you'll have to turn it off it you want to forward that port. 

The address you may see in some of the whatsmyip stuff is an ipv6 address, whole other headache. You're going to want the xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx IPv4 address.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I did enable port forwarding and I was able to view and select the camera from the list of connected devices.
I might be only a step or two way from where I need to be.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Someone sideswiped my sons car a few weeks ago when it was parked on the street in front of my house.
> The public service aid came out to write a report.
> First thing he asks is if we have any cameras.
> 
> ...


You mean to tell me that there are crimes happening in Florida other then on the 1-4 corridor , that's shocking


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

jrannis said:


> I did enable port forwarding and I was able to view and select the camera from the list of connected devices.
> I might be only a step or two way from where I need to be.


What's not working? Where do you need to be?


----------



## FullDuplex (May 18, 2013)

jrannis said:


> I can type in 10.0.0.73 and see the front of my house and about 50 meters out, I can see at least 300 meters wide.
> 
> Problem is, I dont know how to get it through my router and out of the house.
> The neighbors across from me were interested in being able to see the front of their house while away and I thought that would be cool for them to be able to do.
> ...


The 10.0.0.73 IP is a non-routable IP assigned to devices within your house by the ISP's router. 

2601:589:101:8c30:418f:9890:bae0:xxxx is an IPv6 address - supported by some ISP's as the future replacement for IPv4 (format of the example 76.1.143.287, etc.).

Is the ISP Comcast? - they are moving heavily into IPv6. If you have no IPv4 address this will get complicated.

Try these test sites and see what you get for IPv4 and IPv6 results:
http://ipv6-test.com/
http://test-ipv6.comcast.net/


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

If mobotix has a software for managing the camera have the neighbor download it on their phone and give them the DNS and password to the camera.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks but, I now, 5 years later, have a Hisense system. I bought 4 cameras and an NVR for 1/2 the price of a low end Mobotix. . Are they as good. No, not even close but, they work.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Well crap! That's what I get for letting this stupid forum format suggest threads for me. 5 years. Stupid forum.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> thanks but, I now, 5 years later, have a Hisense system. I bought 4 cameras and an NVR for 1/2 the price of a low end Mobotix. . Are they as good. No, not even close but, they work.


That's the spirit.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

....


----------

